# Welches Programm für Backups erstellen das Multicore kann?

## SarahS93

Ich suche nach einer möglichkeit von meinem Systemlaufwerk Backups erstellen zu können die mit Benutzer/Gruppenrechten im Archivce sind und wo es möglich ist beim Komprimieren mehrere Prozessorkerne zu benutzen.

7z kann Multicore, jedoch keine Gruppen- und Benutzerrechte.

Tar kann mit den Rechten umgehen, jedoch benutzt es nur einen Prozessorkern.

Verzeichnisse auszuschliessen wäre eine nützliche funktion.

Gibt es noch andere?

Welches Programm benutzt Ihr für eine solche Aufgabe?

----------

## py-ro

tar selber komprimiert gar nicht, dafür ruft es externe Programme auf, wenn du -J benutzt sollte es xz benutzen, was wiederum Multicore kann. Die entsprechenden Manpages seien da ans Herz gelegt, allerdings die Englischen.

Bye

Py

----------

## SarahS93

Weder hier -> http://linux.die.net/man/1/tar

noch bei einem "man xz" finde ich etwas zu dem Thema "multicore".

Und ein "tar cf - * | xz -z9e - > /mnt/sdc1/backup_test_kompression.tar.xz" funktioniert auch nicht, es kommt nichtmal eine Fehlermeldung, er steht einfach nur und scheint garnichts zu tun

Wie hast du das gelöst?

----------

## Klaus Meier

fsarchier sollte eigentlich alles können, was du brauchst.

----------

## py-ro

Bei xz suchst du -T.

```
tar cv bigfiles | xz -z9e -T 0 -c > test.tar.xz

```

Tut hier einwandfrei, - ist nicht immer ein gültiger Parameter.

----------

## SarahS93

Mit app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1 und

```
tar cv bigfiles | xz -z9e -T 8 -c > test.tar.xz
```

funktioniert es nun, danke!

Der Arbeitsspeicher verbrauch ist dabei aber gigantisch  :Wink: 

----------

## SarahS93

(fsarchier habe ich noch im Hinterkopf, aber ich will es ersteinmal mit tar und xz hinkriegen.)

Wie funktioniert das wenn ich mit

```
tar cv bigfiles | xz -z4e -T 8 -c > test.tar.xz
```

komprimieren möchte und die Benutzer/Gruppen und Zugrifsrechte auch mit abspeichern will?

----------

## py-ro

Die sind schon mit drin, beim entpacken musst dann noch p angeben.

----------

## SarahS93

Ein 

```
tar xvfJp datei.tar.xz
```

tut aber nicht wirklich. Die Verzeichnisse und Dateien gehören dem der Sie auspackt.

----------

## tazinblack

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Mit app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1 und
> 
> ```
> tar cv bigfiles | xz -z9e -T 8 -c > test.tar.xz
> ```
> ...

 

Das wundert mich etwas, dass das funktioniert denn in der manpage steht

```
      -T threads, --threads=threads

              Specify  the  number of worker threads to use.  The actual number of threads

              can be less than threads if using more threads would exceed the memory usage

              limit.

              Multithreaded compression and decompression are not implemented yet, so this

              option has no effect for now.

              As of writing (2010-09-27), it hasn't been decided if threads will  be  used

              by  default  on multicore systems once support for threading has been imple‐

              mented.  Comments are welcome.  The complicating factor is that  using  many

              threads  will  increase  the memory usage dramatically.  Note that if multi‐

              threading will be the default, it will probably  be  done  so  that  single-

              threaded  and  multithreaded  modes  produce the same output, so compression

              ratio won't be significantly  affected  if  threading  will  be  enabled  by

              default.

```

Ist das noch ne alte manpage?

----------

## tazinblack

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Ein 
> 
> ```
> tar xvfJp datei.tar.xz
> ```
> ...

 

Mach Du das als user oder als root?

Ein normaler user kann keine Dateien unter anderem Namen anlegen.

----------

## SarahS93

Anhand der Prozessor Auslastung kann ich erkennen das er wirklich mehrere Kerne beim erstellen von dem Archivce benutzt.

Ab Version app-arch/xz-utils-5.2.1 funktioniert es glaube ich erst das mehrere Prozessorkerne benutzt werden können.

Bei einer älteren Version hatte ich es vergebens versucht hin zukriegen .... .

Den Befehl "tar xvfJp datei.tar.xz" habe ich als root ausgeführt. Jedoch erstellt er die Dateien auch als root.

Gibt es die möglichkeit sich den zustand wem die Dateien gehören in der Datei an zeigen zu lassen?

Finde keinen Befehl dafür.

----------

